
Django Best Practices - yaj
http://lincolnloop.com/django-best-practices/
======
falsestprophet
This would be more readable on a single page. I am very frusturated by the
nested layout.

~~~
scott_s
Since they call it a "living document" in the beginning, I assume this is a
starting outline, and most of those one-line pages will become filled in.

------
bcl
He does give you the source ([http://github.com/lincolnloop/django-best-
practices/tree/mas...](http://github.com/lincolnloop/django-best-
practices/tree/master)), submit a patch.

------
bkbleikamp
I was half expecting a single page site that said "Use Rails." or some other
framework.

~~~
bkbleikamp
Yawn. The downmodding here just gets more and more crazy :) I only said that
because I have seen multiple single pages like that hit the front page. Did
not realize it was such a controversial thing to joke about.

~~~
icey
It's not controversial, it was just a shit comment that added absolutely
nothing to the conversation.

~~~
bkbleikamp
Those occur constantly on the site. And even hackers are allowed to make
jokes.

~~~
ConradHex
They occur a lot more than they used to, and they don't get modded down as
much as they should. The signal-to-noise ratio here is going down pretty
quickly.

